# COL Beckwiths Granddaughter Becomes AC-130 Gunner



## ManBearPig (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty interesting.  I'm sure he would be proud.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-qualifies-to-follow-in-boot-steps-of/?page=1


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2013)

ManBearPig said:


> Pretty interesting.  I'm sure he would be proud.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-qualifies-to-follow-in-boot-steps-of/?page=1


Title is misleading, (thread title, and original news article) she isn't in "Delta" or any other SMU.

She has a cool job, and I wish her well, but people shouldn't imply something that isn't.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 10, 2013)

Very first thing I thought when I started reading the article, Sir.  I was waiting for the part about her being accepted to attend whatever A&S there is leading up to "Delta" but found nothing other than her being a space shuttle door gunner.  I'm envious of the work she does/will be doing, but to say the title is "misleading" is an understatement.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 10, 2013)

Between her Dad and Grandad, that's quite the family tree to be a part of!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting.... her dad is Paul Howe (nice guy) and she grew up around guns?  Who woulda thunk it?

she only idolized Shugart...  Ranger bias...  even though Gary Gordon spent a lot of time in the Ranger Regiment prior to going SF...


----------



## policemedic (Jul 10, 2013)

Good for her.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 10, 2013)

I clicked on the pic of her and read the caption:



> “I hold gunships really close to my heart,” says Airmen 1st Class Mary Howe, who passed the Delta Force test. (Family photograph)



And decided to read the rest of the article looking for more info about this.  Sadly there was none...

Edited for speelign


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol, it is the Washington times.... Did you think the quality of reporting would be top notch?

Edited thread title to more appropriately reflect the content of thread.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 10, 2013)

Hats off to her!  :)


----------



## Kunoichii (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome, I'll be sure to look her up when I get to hurby. That job would be fun.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 10, 2013)

Careful, she could probably kill you with her little toe...


----------



## Kunoichii (Jul 10, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Careful, she could probably kill you with her little toe...



Haha, I just want to say hi is all. No killing, or being killed involved.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty cool. I'd rather be a door gunner on a chopper, but that would still be a bad ass job. I can only imagine what it's like to be in the C-130 when they fire the 105!


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 10, 2013)

Good for her.. didn't realize the Col. was as young as he was when he moved on high. I'm sure he's proud. Scratching my head on the "Delta test" part and what that has to do with combat talons..

From everything I've ever read or seen on the Zaqwari strike it was a UAV and a F16..


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> Pretty cool. I'd rather be a door gunner on a chopper, but that would still be a bad ass job. I can only imagine what it's like to be in the C-130 when they fire the 105!



It's pretty fun. I think the best ROF I got out of it sustained was 5 seconds between rounds when the "mad minute" commenced when Cco had a failed mine wire obstacle  breach and the CO asked if "we" could breach the wire.  Actually did, too.

There's also a zen-like intonation that a struck piece of Aerial 105 brass has...  find it quite perfect for relaxing meditation upon murderous intentions.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> It's pretty fun. I think the best ROF I got out of it sustained was 5 seconds between rounds when the "mad minute" commenced when Cco had a failed mine wire obstacle  breach and the CO asked if "we" could breach the wire.  Actually did, too.
> 
> There's also a zen-like intonation that a struck piece of Aerial 105 brass has...  find it quite perfect for relaxing meditation upon murderous intentions.



Fucking *LIKE!*


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 10, 2013)

Apologies for how quiet it is. Trying to get a German Shepherd and a 3 y/o to STFU so I can make a quick video is a pain in the ass only surpassed by trying to be a PL in Ranger school.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 11, 2013)

Dig the acoustics!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 11, 2013)

Yah, it's much louder in person... very bell like quality and I'll ding it if I am getting irritated at things since the singing bowls musical aspect makes me sorta forget what's annoying me.


----------



## pardus (Jul 11, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yah, it's much louder in person... very bell like quality and I'll ding it if I am getting irritated at things since the singing bowls musical aspect makes me sorta forget what's annoying me.



Have you tried the Tibetan singing bowl thing with it?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 11, 2013)

No, but if I could find say 10 or so of the 40mm casings plus a 105, I'd make one hell of a manly windchime. 

Turn down the 40mm casings to separate lengths, drill out primer housing area completely so you can look out the mouth of the casing from the rim's face.
Cut the 105 brass off just shy of the rim.  
Take the brass tube, split and slightly spread into 10 sections, cut off 3" of each "finger" you just made.
Spot weld all the parts so you make an umbrella shape with all the brass fingers, using the removed sections as spreaders at the ends.

Drill 20 holes, 1 at each finger end and one at the top lip of the brass casing tube.
Make 11 pieces of plastic coated cable, each about 3' long.

Rim and primer shaft becomes the "striker" with one cable routed through the primer shaft and crimped onto itself. Cable runs up through the center of the brass tube. Remaining 10 cables are routed through the 2 sets of holes in a spoke type pattern, through the drilled primer pockets of the 40mm brass, then crimp something heavy on the ends that will stay there when the 40mm casing is resting on it.

Crimp all 11 together onto a hook of some sort to hang it up.  Tada, the windchime of death. LOL


----------



## dknob (Jul 11, 2013)

look at the comments section - humans are fn stupid


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 11, 2013)

dknob said:


> look at the comments section - humans are fn stupid


Thanks man.  You made me read those comments and now my brain hurts.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> No, but if I could find say 10 or so of the 40mm casings plus a 105, I'd make one hell of a manly windchime.
> 
> Turn down the 40mm casings to separate lengths, drill out primer housing area completely so you can look out the mouth of the casing from the rim's face.
> Cut the 105 brass off just shy of the rim.
> ...


 

I've got 5 x 40mm casings still in the firing block for you...  c'mon up and get them, and a beer or 3 and some BBQ.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Thanks man.  You made me read those comments and now my brain hurts.


 
He trolled you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> He trolled you.


.....dios mio


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw her in person last year at the ITOA (Illinois Tactical Officers Assn) convention.  She was there with her mother and father.  Very nice looking and seemed like she had a good sense of humor.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 12, 2013)

I wonder if Paul made her read "Leadership and Training for the Fight"?  Probably...  and if so she's miles ahead of her fellow Airmen.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Her picture use to be one of the simulation "hostages" in the shoot house at CSAT. a buddy of mine made the mistake of "damn that chick is hot" in front of Paul. My buddy said Paul gave him the "your about to die" look and proceeded to tell him that was his daughter... lol


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I wonder if Paul made her read "Leadership and Training for the Fight"?  Probably...  and if so she's miles ahead of her fellow Airmen.


Its very, very funny that you mention this book. I have had it on my shelf for a while and recommend it to many of my guys- and the new commander at our unit put it on full "read this right now and we are talking about it" status this month. And yes- as an AF guy/girl, you are light years ahead of your peers if you read/heed/internalize Howe's book.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Its very, very funny that you mention this book. I have had it on my shelf for a while and recommend it to many of my guys- and the new commander at our unit put it on full "read this right now and we are talking about it" status this month. And yes- as an AF guy/girl, you are light years ahead of your peers if you read/heed/internalize Howe's book.


 

My copy was signed by MSG Howe...  but, alas... it is currently in storage.   Another good book is "The Power of Personality in War"  - older but still very germane (a little play, it was written by a German),  get with Mara, he's got my copy and I'm sure he'll send it to you if you want to read it.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2013)

His work just got on my "to get" list.


----------

